# Any help on specific breed/type of pit?



## SnoPurp (Jul 13, 2018)

My mom, myself, and my boyfriend are trying to get this house in the next month or so but I'm not sure if they allow pits since 90% of the places here don't. I know my dog Lilo is a pitbull but I'm not sure what specific type of pit she is or if she's mixed with something else. She is 3 and a half years old and she weighs about 60-70 lbs. Her snout is kind of on the longer side and her head is big but not as big as other pits I've seen. I told the realtor that she is lab mix. I'm going to get a DNA test soon but I'm just wondering if anyone has any idea of what specific pit she is or if she's mixed so I know possibly what to tell the realtor in case they say no pits... my mom and I will not go without her.. and if you have a pit that looks like her I'd be happy to see. Thanks  here are some pictures of her





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

No joke, theres probably a million posts like this. They all have the answer... 

The dog IS NOT a pitbull.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nothing to worry about with the realtor. She is definitely not an ABPT. WAY too big and not even structured like a APBT. She looks like the mutt in my avatar. What you have there is a 100% mixed breed dog. Could have some bully in it but could be part of most any breed. Love her and enjoy her but don't mistakenly call her a "pit bull". 

Great pic of a sweet looking dog. Appreciate you sharing. 
Joe


----------

